# Big Bob's



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*BIG BOB'S*

* Here's a pic of 2 big Bob's that my Buddy Joe caught a few years back-----remember they we're fat as a raccoon----------p.s. Joe's a big Boy--these cats are monsters*


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice bobcats !!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Here are a couple pics of cats, thought the first was big until I saw the second

View attachment 12660


View attachment 12661


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Here are a couple pics of cats, thought the first was big until I saw the second


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Real nice pic's guys, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Reaper308 (Feb 18, 2015)

ive always wanted a bobcat to have mounted in ohio we have no season yet but there coming bk in hopefully before my time comes ill ge to take on n have it mounted


----------

